# Carbon wheels for 240lb clyde?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been looking around at factory carbon wheelsets and I'm not sure what I want.

I think Roval SL's are too lightweight for me, particularly the spokes and spoke count. I like the Ibis 928/941 but I prefer a loud hub so people know I'm coming (lots of blind corners here) and the DT350 is literally silent on the trail... I guess I could get a bell if that was the only negative.

I'm currently on Roval Traverse 29er wheels and running a DHF up front and DHR2 or Ardent out back (depending on season). I like the concept of wider rims (Ibis 941) but I've never had trouble with traction and wider just means heavier for a benefit I don't know that I need. With the increased traction I could use a lighter duty tire to counteract the weight but at then what's the point? The total weight/traction would be about the same and I might start getting punctures. The 928's have an attractive weight but narrower internal width than I'm using now.

I built carbon wheels on my cross bike (Light Bicycle 29er XC rims, DT 350, DT Comp spokes) and they're nice but I kind of don't want to deal with building this time around.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Why not have Light Bicycle build up a set of their rims with Hope Hubs for you? Hubs are plenty loud, they use DT Comp spokes (or Pillar which are actually a pretty nice spoke), and you can go with the 35mm all mountain rim which is still only ~420g per hoop.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bike Whisperer said:


> Why not have Light Bicycle build up a set of their rims with Hope Hubs for you? Hubs are plenty loud, they use DT Comp spokes (or Pillar which are actually a pretty nice spoke), and you can go with the 35mm all mountain rim which is still only ~420g per hoop.


My cross bike build was 1,700g with 32h rear/28h front. The rims were 405g/ea. Going to a heavier rim and 4 more spokes/nipples puts it at damn near 1,800g. Just doesn't seem worth it... my stock wheels aren't much heavier. I realize that I'd get stiffness out of it, but stiffness/traction isn't something my current wheelset is lacking.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I just picked up a set of 2014 Carbon Roval Traverse SL. The internal width is 22mm, spoke count is 27 front and 32 rear, weigh in around 1640g, and Roval/DTswiss 240s hubs with 36 step star ratchet in them. I weigh more than you and I'm not afraid of them. I wouldn't mind having a wider rim, but not for a lower spoke count.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I'm 255 and just ordered a set of nextie 40mm dh carbon rims. Im lacing them to dt350 rear and a spank 20mm front with dt aero comp spokes. Should be here in a couple of weeks. I will post after i get them together


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

whats the point of carbon wheels for 240lbs guy? Why you have to have carbon rims?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

They are bling for the bike and the rider has the disposable income?


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> whats the point of carbon wheels for 240lbs guy? Why you have to have carbon rims?


Yo asshat.
weight matters for everyone, just cause your 240 doesn't mean it's easy to get up a hill. And the stiffness is a huge gain for a clyde or any cyclist.

OP:
I'm leaning toward the IBIS 941's. myself. Alternatively I'm also interested in the Nox Composities as well. LEaning more toward IBIS though as it's a good price point.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

JHH said:


> Yo asshat.
> weight matters for everyone, just cause your 240 doesn't mean it's easy to get up a hill. And the stiffness is a huge gain for a clyde or any cyclist.
> 
> OP:
> I'm leaning toward the IBIS 941's. myself. Alternatively I'm also interested in the Nox Composities as well. LEaning more toward IBIS though as it's a good price point.


Funny for you to call someone you dont know an assphat, and its even funnier that you thing that carbon wheels going to make a difference going uphill for a 240 lbs rider.

Perhaps its easier to drop 10lbs of your own weight then try to buy DH specific carbon wheels for $2999 that going to weight same , if not more then average build regular wheels for $500 at Excel Sports? Here's the link for you to educate yourself Excel Sports - Custom Wheel Builder


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> whats the point of carbon wheels for 240lbs guy? Why you have to have carbon rims?


Because at 240 I can take all the help I can get climbing lol

And I'm already lean (see height), so losing weight would just mean losing strength


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> Funny for you to call someone you dont know an assphat, and its even funnier that you thing that carbon wheels going to make a difference going uphill for a 240 lbs rider.
> 
> Perhaps its easier to drop 10lbs of your own weight then try to buy DH specific carbon wheels for $2999 that going to weight same , if not more then average build regular wheels for $500 at Excel Sports? Here's the link for you to educate yourself Excel Sports - Custom Wheel Builder


I'd look emaciated if I lost 10lbs. Not everyone who is 240 is fat. Height, muscle, etc


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

you can build longer lasting alum rims wheels with same weight then carbon, maybe even lighter!

Excel Sports - Custom Wheel Builder


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Alias530 said:


> And I'm already lean (see height), so losing weight would just mean losing strength


Probably not. You need more power to move more weight at a given speed, especially uphill. If you want to go faster, you improve the power to weight ratio, with more power, less weight or both. A few oz of rim weight won't do very much at all to change that.
I'm 6'7" and down to 242lbs. I'd like to get down another 8-10 lbs to what I weighed 20 years ago. I still won't look skinny and I will be faster on my bike.
If you want to buy carbon wheels, do it.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

pavlov0032 said:


> Funny for you to call someone you dont know an assphat, and its even funnier that you thing that carbon wheels going to make a difference going uphill for a 240 lbs rider.
> 
> Perhaps its easier to drop 10lbs of your own weight then try to buy DH specific carbon wheels for $2999 that going to weight same , if not more then average build regular wheels for $500 at Excel Sports? Here's the link for you to educate yourself Excel Sports - Custom Wheel Builder


My wheelset will be just over 600 not 3000. I am well over 6 feet tall not everyone is a 5'5" bean pole. I want the stiffest wheelset i can get not the lightest. You have no idea who your talking to or what their reason for going carbon is. My wife and I have good jobs and i can afford to get exactly what I wanted to. Don't get all butt hurt because you can't.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

TooTallUK said:


> Probably not. You need more power to move more weight at a given speed, especially uphill. If you want to go faster, you improve the power to weight ratio, with more power, less weight or both. A few oz of rim weight won't do very much at all to change that.
> I'm 6'7" and down to 242lbs. I'd like to get down another 8-10 lbs to what I weighed 20 years ago. I still won't look skinny and I will be faster on my bike.
> If you want to buy carbon wheels, do it.


The last time someone called me fat and I posted a (shirtless) pic to prove otherwise, I got flamed into oblivion. Just trust me that I'm lean lol

Just about anyone COULD lose 10lbs, but I start to look scrawny if I get much lower than I already am.

I'm set on getting the wheels, even if it's a 1% difference, more concerned with picking them out than people who haven't met me or even seen me trying to convince me to lose weight. The benefit I felt on my cross bike is susbstantial so I want it on my MTB too


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> Funny for you to call someone you dont know an assphat, and its even funnier that you thing that carbon wheels going to make a difference going uphill for a 240 lbs rider.
> 
> Perhaps its easier to drop 10lbs of your own weight then try to buy DH specific carbon wheels for $2999 that going to weight same , if not more then average build regular wheels for $500 at Excel Sports? Here's the link for you to educate yourself Excel Sports - Custom Wheel Builder


If you where an astute rider you'd know that the stiffness of carbon rims is actually the biggest benefit for anyone and especially us clydes.

I have no respect for anyone who disses the effort of a Clydesdale riding or doing any sport. I've been a big guy riding bikes and boards for decades and egoistic pricks like you are nothing new to me. If your riding when you get as fat and as old as me F*Ck ME until then F*ck YOU!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

On my cross bike I immediately felt a lack of squirm in hard corners, easier climbing, and especially faster acceleration out of tight corners you have to slow down for. 

Just want the same thing on my MTB


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

to 2 haters tim300wsm and JHH hitting me with your reputation minuses , I could care less for it, 

Still I'll tell you that you better off with doing one time per week hill repeat training session on regular wheels then thinking that carbon wheel set magically will improve your climbing.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> to 2 haters tim300wsm and JHH hitting me with your reputation minuses , I could care less for it,
> 
> Still I'll tell you that you better off with doing one time per week hill repeat training session on regular wheels then thinking that carbon wheel set magically will improve your climbing.


Hill repeats are a lot less fun than buying new toys though 

I'm sure the end result would be better but I noticed a cost-justifiable improvement in climbing when I put carbon wheels on my cross bike and I can afford it so why not?


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure every bit of shedded weight helps.. are you racing or riding for pleasure?


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I DIDN'T DO IT TO SAVE WEIGHT. I DID IT TO GET THE STIFFEST WHEELSET I COULD. 
Why do you care how we spend our money. I am looking to buy a new house should i run potential purchases through you to see if they meet your approval.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

tim300wsm said:


> I DIDN'T DO IT TO SAVE WEIGHT. I DID IT TO GET THE STIFFEST WHEELSET I COULD.
> Why do you care how we spend our money. I am looking to buy a new house should i run potential purchases through you to see if they meet your approval.


I dont understand where your anger comes from, maybe from lack of knowledge that just because wheel has a carbon rim it does NOT make it a stiffest wheel, the number of spokes does.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Yes your right but a 32 hole carbon rim will be stiffer than a 32 aluminum rim. Your argument is just to be a self righteous c__t. Stop trolling and f__k off


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> Sure every bit of shedded weight helps.. are you racing or riding for pleasure?


Pleasure for now with aspirations to race either this year or next. I'm pretty damn quick on the flats or even short/sprinty climbs but I get murdered on longer climbs.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

tim300wsm said:


> Yes your right but a 32 hole carbon rim will be stiffer than a 32 aluminum rim. Your argument is just to be a self ririghteous c__t. Stop trolling and f__k off





tim300wsm said:


> Yes your right but a 32 hole carbon rim will be stiffer than a 32 aluminum rim. Your argument is just to be a self ririghteous c__t. Stop trolling and f__k off


before you start insulting people left and right, how about you learn to use spellchecker?

Now, getting back to your question about carbon rim with 32 holes being stiffer then same wheel with aluminum rim. Such broad statement does not hold any ground , especially if you consider many rim options with different stiffness options available at ZTR Rims

Now, you may f__k off after reading this message! )


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Alias530 said:


> Pleasure for now with aspirations to race either this year or next. I'm pretty damn quick on the flats or even short/sprinty climbs but I get murdered on longer climbs.


I was in your shoes back in the day, What helped me was :

1. Once a week hill repeats training session - 2 mile climb , start in lowest gear , 2 warm up laps, 3rd lap switch one gear lower and so on until 6th lap.

2. Drastic increase in mileage training during off season. 100 mile training ride on a road/cross bike once a week for 4 weeks propels your aerobic capacity so much the the regular training rides start feel like a walk in the park.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> to 2 haters tim300wsm and JHH hitting me with your reputation minuses , I could care less for it,
> 
> Still I'll tell you that you better off with doing one time per week hill repeat training session on regular wheels then thinking that carbon wheel set magically will improve your climbing.


I climb on average 12,000-15,000' a month. I don't dis-agree with this statement however your still hammering on a premise that clydes don;t need or deserve high performance equipment because of our weight. And for that I say show up to SC and come ride with me. I promise, I won't beat you up hill. And downhill, well buddy can't promise I won't bump you off the edge if your in my way....


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

A chart from stans with dots for intended use your right i am blown away after a paragraph. I will go cancel my order


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

Alias530 said:


> I've been looking around at factory carbon wheelsets and I'm not sure what I want.
> 
> I think Roval SL's are too lightweight for me, particularly the spokes and spoke count. I like the Ibis 928/941 but I prefer a loud hub so people know I'm coming (lots of blind corners here) and the DT350 is literally silent on the trail... I guess I could get a bell if that was the only negative.
> 
> ...


I've been talking to a lot of different riders about their wider rims and the general consensus is that the grip is game changing. Nobody is talking about weight but some have gone to smaller tires as you suggest and getting weight reduction there.

The reason I want them is for lateral stiffness and the larger contract patch/grip factor. My thinking is that the increased contact patch may mean I could run a tire like Maxis IKON. I run Ardent 2.2 F/R now. Ikons would drop nearly 2/3lb of rotating weight.

I demo'd a Bronson with Enves last year. The carbon rims where the biggest performance difference I felt in anything I demo'd last year.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

JHH said:


> I climb on average 12,000-15,000' a month. I don't dis-agree with this statement however your still hammering on a premise that clydes don;t need or deserve high performance equipment because of our weight. And for that I say show up to SC and come ride with me. I promise, I won't beat you up hill. And downhill, well buddy can't promise I won't bump you off the edge if your in my way....


How can you promise bumping me off not knowing I raced amongst other disciplines keirin for few years? Geez people are so full of themselves sitting behind the computer!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

...


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

pavlov0032 said:


> How can you promise bumping me off not knowing I raced amongst other disciplines keirin for few years? Geez people are so full of themselves sitting behind the computer!


I said I can't promise and if..... Try working on your reading comprehension to improve your conditioned reflex, Pavlov.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow came here in hopes of getting good info with mixing cf and clydes, instead some a**hat gotta come in here with no knowledge of common sense or social skills (and lets not get started on obvious lack of wheel knowledge saying ztr rims are as stiff/stuffer than cf) ruins where I would have found very good, useful info otherwise.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/c...le-cool-frame-momsen-south-africa-948417.html

Pavlov thinks carbon rims are for idiots but he wants carbon brake rotors lol


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Stan's rims are light and flexy as Hell.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Stiffer than carbon though:lol:


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

tim300wsm said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/c...le-cool-frame-momsen-south-africa-948417.html
> 
> Pavlov thinks carbon rims are for idiots but he wants carbon brake rotors lol


Did you hit a sugar low on your couch today?


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

pavlov0032 said:


> Did you hit a sugar low on your couch today?


You're the nimrod who is being a dick and suggesting that Stan's rims are stiff. lol you must weigh 120lbs, when you're 240 and ride hard they are not stiff.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

chugachjed said:


> You're the nimrod who is being a dick and suggesting that Stan's rims are stiff. lol you must weigh 120lbs, when you're 240 and ride hard they are not stiff.


Nimrod? You sound like venting 12 yo, and your vocabulary surely supports that.
How about you post your inbred picture so we can all laugh at your gene pool. Secondly, where this unwarranted anger towards 120lbs people is coming from?


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Nimrod was the biblical king who had built the tower of babel, thus the legitimacy of comparing you spreading nonsense to him who caused nonsense to be spread (allegedly). And no hate for 120 pound people just an observation that equipment fails to function the same for everyone regardless of size.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

chugachjed said:


> Nimrod was the biblical king who had built the tower of babel, thus the legitimacy of comparing you spreading nonsense to him who caused nonsense to be spread (allegedly). And no hate for 120 pound people just an observation that equipment fails to function the same for everyone regardless of size.


hey inbred, what ever you think under your tinfoil hat.. feel free to write more..


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

This clown neg repped me. lol what a tool.

Is inbred somehow on a different level of insult than Nimrod? I don't think so but I'm done feeding this little troll.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

chugachjed said:


> This clown neg repped me. lol what a tool.
> 
> Is inbred somehow on a different level of insult than Nimrod? I don't think so but I'm done feeding this little troll.


you better check yo self, you came up here and started insulting people you dont even know. 
When you got a taste of your own medicine (name calling) all of a sudden you dont like it as much, do you?


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

One toolbox derailed this entire thread?

For larger taller guys (for whom 29" bikes with 25" and longer ETT's tend to be the only proportional bikes out there), the biggest performance limitation is wheelset stiffness on being able to do fast + rowdy.

I could absolutely stand to drop 25lb (I'm at 235), but for now I'll have to settle for grad student food/time budget and just settle for climbing 14,000-16,00ft/month with my rig as well as a target, but I realize the first upgrade point I'd be looking at would be a wheelset for one of my bikes to as I accumulate disposable funds to spend on bike performance this is where I'm going to be looking too.

I'm back to looking at the 941's or something similar, since if I'm spending that kind of coin I want the biggest performance delta possible (even if it's to run a narrower tire on a bigger wider rim to reduce unsprung rotating mass), but the spoke count is where I'm slightly stuck on that too. The 35mm Derby look interesting, but to really hit some of those complete weight targets it looks like I need to be shelling out on hubs too (and on bikes that are primarily SLX kit, that weight tradeoff isn't too attractive to me)... some of the nicer wide 6061 wheels are intriguing (wide lightnings, or the Roval Fatties), but I'm mildly concerned about survivability on those too.

I'm still basically sold conceptually on needing to go carbon to get stiffness AND weight loss (regardless of internal bead width), but since I ride like an idiot the $3k wheelsets are right out no matter what sort of budget I'm looking at. I guess I'm holding out for the first $800 China rimsets built onto mid-range hubs that fit the rest of the 941 equation (use carbon weight savings to go fat and rugged), then snag a pair of them (one to ride 2.3-2.4" tires for all mountain amusement, and one to take 2.1-2.2 tires to make use of great rolling resistance and wheel stiffness.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why not buy the china rims your talking about, get hubs you want (bhs are great in the mid range) and have them laced up??? Ive kinda looked at china hoops but outta my budget, so got spank hoops instead for now. That and yet to find info on clydes using them. I'd never be able to afford brand name carbon hoops, well anything carbon fiber except something like handlebars lol.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Why not buy the china rims your talking about, get hubs you want (bhs are great in the mid range) and have them laced up??? Ive kinda looked at china hoops but outta my budget, so got spank hoops instead for now. That and yet to find info on clydes using them. I'd never be able to afford brand name carbon hoops, well anything carbon fiber except something like handlebars lol.


Too heavy...

My cross bike build was 1,700 with XC rims. With AM rims and extra spokes/nipples it'll be 1,800g. My stock wheels are barely heavier


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Bear in mind heavier riders tend to be a lot stronger as well , it is not just the extra punishment from being heavier.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

IMO, stiffest does not = best....the stiffest wheel, whatever the construction, can lead to do an uncomfortable ride. 
Light, strong, reliable with good warranty is important.
I own LB carbon, as well as higher end alum....there ain't that much difference in performance as many would suggest.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Surfdog93 said:


> IMO, stiffest does not = best....the stiffest wheel, whatever the construction, can lead to do an uncomfortable ride.


How much could that wheel possibly be moving radially compared to the 2 inches of tire? An alloy rim would be fatigued very quickly if it had significant give. I've heard softer wheels are more compliant, but i haven't experienced that on or off road; IMO flexy wheels just suck.



Alias530 said:


> Too heavy...
> 
> My cross bike build was 1,700 with XC rims. With AM rims and extra spokes/nipples it'll be 1,800g. My stock wheels are barely heavier


I think you know what suits your wants/needs better than anyone else in this thread.


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

chugachjed said:


> You're the nimrod who is being a dick and suggesting that Stan's rims are stiff. lol you must weigh 120lbs, when you're 240 and ride hard they are not stiff.


Ditto that, killed off some 29" DT440 hoops in under 150 miles of riding SE XC trails at a novice pace. Laced up some Stans Arch EX 32 spokers by an expert wheel builder and killed both of those hoops off in under 200 miles of same vanilla SE XC trails. I don't skimped on my tools/toys when I find a need for improvement so went with Enve AM wheels 2 years ago and won't run anything else, it's a waste of money for me and my 225-235lb self bombing down my local trails. Have a few riding buddies in the same area and heft, tried the chinese CF hoops and had failures in pretty short order. There isn't enough time to be wasting it recovering from equipment failure or walking a bike back to the truck, so I'll trust a solid CF wheel over any alloy I've tried, particularly being a Clyde on a 29"


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2008)

Of my 8 different Stans Rims, NOT even 1 of them has even come close to the stiffness of my cheapy Chinese carbon rims, with same # of Spokes, & the same type or even lighter weight spokes? 
Just wondering why F-1 cars use carbon tubs, & they can survive 10 times the impact force at a ~3rd of weight of Aluminum?


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 260, 6'4" and a pretty strong rider on Reynolds AM carbon wheels on a FS trail bike. I've had zero problems with them for this whole season and I go downhill hard and have the tires off the ground from time-to-time. I love the wheels and they're much stiffer than the Stans Flow EX set I had previously.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in the same 240lb range and I've been running the ibis 741's. I ride some pretty technical stuff and I haven't had one issue.


----------



## T horse (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a pair of carbon hoops (Haven) at 235-250 lbs depends what I was eating. The rims I really liked, the spokes were too thin. Most carbon wheels have thin spokes to make the total weight lighter. The warranty was great but started busting spokes. The wheelset spent more time in shipping than I was riding (also $40 a pop to mail wasn't cheap either). I inquired about lacing thicker spokes into the wheel and I was told that I would void my warranty (I sold the wheels). Friend (< 170 lbs) had the Reynolds carbon hoops worked that worked fine until he had them trued. The Ibis wheelset looks promising. Enve would be second choice. Currently I weigh more now and I wouldn't trust any at this point for the money. If you can have yours made as you like. I am very interested on how they do for you. FYI, as being a clyde for 25 years I wouldn't get any hub that has less than 3 pawls prefer 4 and up (you will give up some free wheeling for the extra pawl drag, but the lockup when engaging is worth it).


----------



## T horse (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, how are the new wheels working?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

T horse said:


> I had a pair of carbon hoops (Haven) at 235-250 lbs depends what I was eating. The rims I really liked, the spokes were too thin. Most carbon wheels have thin spokes to make the total weight lighter. The warranty was great but started busting spokes. The wheelset spent more time in shipping than I was riding (also $40 a pop to mail wasn't cheap either). I inquired about lacing thicker spokes into the wheel and I was told that I would void my warranty (I sold the wheels). Friend (< 170 lbs) had the Reynolds carbon hoops worked that worked fine until he had them trued. The Ibis wheelset looks promising. Enve would be second choice. Currently I weigh more now and I wouldn't trust any at this point for the money. If you can have yours made as you like. I am very interested on how they do for you. FYI, as being a clyde for 25 years I wouldn't get any hub that has less than 3 pawls prefer 4 and up (you will give up some free wheeling for the extra pawl drag, but the lockup when engaging is worth it).


Better yet:

Don't get hubs with pawls at all.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> Better yet:
> 
> Don't get hubs with pawls at all.


Yep... I have DT's on two bikes (DT 350's or Roval's with DT internals) with carbon wheels at 230-240lbs and they're good so far.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

doghead said:


> Of my 8 different Stans Rims, NOT even 1 of them has even come close to the stiffness of my cheapy Chinese carbon rims, with same # of Spokes, & the same type or even lighter weight spokes?


Stan's rims aren't that stiff, really. They were fine as 26er but their 29ers aren't that strong, if we're talking Clyde-strong.

Now, my SunRinglé MTX33's, those things are BOMB-proof.

Trying my best to destroy my RIP9 to justify a new rig so I can go carbon.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Alias530 said:


> Yep... I have DT's on two bikes (DT 350's or Roval's with DT internals) with carbon wheels at 230-240lbs and they're good so far.


I have DT Swiss 350's on my touring bike (Salsa Vaya) and they've done fine hauling my 280 pound ass + 40 pounds of bags up some serious climbs.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> Better yet:
> 
> Don't get hubs with pawls at all.


which hubs have pawls and which don't (out of the main manufacturers)

i have DTSwiss 350s on my Stumpy laced to Stan's Flows right now


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought some Ibis 941 hoops, laced up with DT 350s and double butted DT Swiss Comp 1.8/2.0 spokes and DT squark nipples. One of the best upgrades ever and frankly super beneficial as a clyde. I've put the new wheels thru the test riding in Bend for the last week. The wider rim and tire contact float clyde weight so much better then skinny rims. My bike has a little less twitch and feels so much more solid and planted. Buy em!


----------

